# Scan to folder on networked server



## JJJumps (Feb 8, 2008)

Does anyone know on Server 2003 what a multifunction printer would be considered to allow the scan to folder option? Are there any specific workgroups or settings that need to be changed for it to work? I have tried every setting I can think of but I am no server guru.:4-dontkno


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

I have my Multi function just setup as DHCP client and the folder settings are set in the Printer. the folder setup is very basic but you need to create the folder on the server first e.g. x:\Scan To\Username


----------



## JJJumps (Feb 8, 2008)

The folder is shared already on the network and I've already got it set-up on the printer and I still can't get the scan to folder to work. It denies access.


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

Did you check the permissions on the folder? What kind of multi-function is it?


----------



## JJJumps (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes, from what knowledge I have about the Server 2003 permissions, I have given the folder permissions for "EVERYONE", and it still doesn't work. It is an HP 4345mfp.


----------

